# best way to link collagen casings?



## mike johnson (Sep 16, 2012)

What is the best way to do this? I just got done making polish sausage for the first time. Let me say, I didnt do them in the traditional teardrop shap. I tryed to make links.I just ended up using string to tie nots to make the links.Im also going to buy a lazy susan to help me since this is a solo project.But back to the question whats the best way?


----------



## uncle_lar (Sep 16, 2012)

collagen casings do not hold twist  so you did what you need to do to maintain links. tieing them is the best thing to do.

I actually use natural casing for my polish sausage and I like the result nmuch better.

I make breakfast links with collagen and just snip them to size with sissors.


----------



## mike johnson (Sep 16, 2012)

thats good to know. I do have some hog casings but my kit came with collagen so thats what I used.


----------



## plj (Sep 16, 2012)

Help goes a long way... With collagen casings, while stuffing we leave gaps at the appropriate link lengths for whatever we're making, twisted up just a little bit after each casing is done to prevent the meat from filling the "gap". Maybe about an inch.  Makes it easier to hang over the dowels in the smoker, easier to fold them up into vac-seal bags, helps keep them all closer to the same length. Then we just snip with a knife or kitchen scissors when its time to cook. Have used string, knots, etc... too much trouble for my lazy bones.   :)Larger diameter casings though, thats a different story - we tie those off.


----------



## woodcutter (Sep 16, 2012)

I have better luck with hog casing. It seems no mater how I tie the not 1 or 2 or more will fall while smoking. I like the ring method so they hang knot side down on the dowel.


----------



## mike johnson (Sep 16, 2012)

Everything went well with the smoke today.I did use #1 and they tasted great.I ended up using stretched out paperclips in the shape of a S to support the links where I tied them off.They worked out really good. I am fabricating (im a union sheetmetal worker) some stainless support racks for my MES40 so the next batch will be alot easyer.Ill post the pics as I get them done.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Sep 16, 2012)

Mike Johnson said:


> Everything went well with the smoke today.I did use #1 and they tasted great.I ended up using stretched out paperclips in the shape of a S to support the links where I tied them off.They worked out really good. I am fabricating (im a union sheetmetal worker) some stainless support racks for my MES40 so the next batch will be alot easyer.Ill post the pics as I get them done.



That's Great!



~Martin


----------



## shoneyboy (Sep 16, 2012)

Mike Johnson said:


> Everything went well with the smoke today.I did use #1 and they tasted great.I ended up using stretched out paperclips in the shape of a S to support the links where I tied them off.They worked out really good. I am fabricating (im a union sheetmetal worker) some stainless support racks for my MES40 so the next batch will be alot easyer.Ill post the pics as I get them done.


First off, nice to meet another brother Tin Knocker....They call me ShoneyBoy….You said that you were having problems when stuffing, try using a big round bowl and wet it a little…..as the sausage comes off your tube, get it started kind of in a circular motion and it will start making the round on it’s own…With a little practice it gets easier…..What are you using to stuff your sausage with?


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Sep 16, 2012)

Shoneyboy said:


> [SIZE=10pt].....try using a big round bowl and wet it a little…..as the sausage comes off your tube, get it started kind of in a circular motion and it will start making the round on it’s own…With a little practice it gets easier…  [/SIZE]



I saw that in your pics, that's a good idea.

~Martin


----------



## mike johnson (Sep 16, 2012)

I picked up a good stuffer on e-bay. My wife actually got it for me for our anniversery.Its all stainlees steel and holds about 15lbs. heres a pic. Mines a little larger than this one.













Sausage stuffer.png



__ mike johnson
__ Sep 16, 2012


----------



## shoneyboy (Sep 16, 2012)

Here are some picture of mine, It's an 11lber....I really never thought I would like a stuffer, but my wife and kids bought it for me for Christmas a couple years ago, I have to say, I really enjoy it and would not go back to stuffing with the grinder again..... It takes some getting use to, but once you get it, it's so much faster....First clamp it down, it will keep it still for you. I usually will turn with my left hand and hold with my right....I have been working on a better way to catch the sausage by lowering the bowl so it slides into it easier....I have a buddy that uses a bucket to catch his right off the tube...he has a little stand to hold the bucket. I've been wanting to build one, but just haven't done it yet......













Sausage Stuffer.jpg



__ shoneyboy
__ Sep 16, 2012


----------



## shannon127 (Sep 17, 2012)

I pinch the sausage the width of my thumb at each link.  So long as you just twist every other one and lie flat, the twist will stay.  I have made 18" links of Kabanosy that measured 12 ft in length.  I hang them across a wood dowel while smoking.


----------

